# Sibelius 4th Symphony



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Sibelius 4th Symphony

Osmo Vänskä and Lahti Symphony Orchestra

After listening with great enthusiasm to Sibelius' first three symphonies, I decided to give his 4th symphony a go.

At first the music was not making any sense. I couldn't get to grips with the main themes let alone their development. Knowing this is usually a sign of a really great work I persevered. After a break of a few weeks I returned to this symphony with fresh ears and it was absolutely breathtaking!

The first movement is as dark as a moonless sky with occasional meteor showers of light. Is this a reflection of the suffering one endures in life with occasions of joy at its peaks? Sibelius did battle throat cancer prior to composing this work and lived in fear of recurrence.

The second movement starts cheerful but turns somewhat psychotic in character. Is delusion the key to survive in this world of chaos and malady?

The third movement is the hidden jewel of this symphony. It feels like being led into a labyrinth, hearing bits of thematic material that eventually coalesce into the most sublime of melodies, a truly hidden treasure shown to those who work their way into this piece. Whenever I start to listen to this wonderful movement chills are literally felt down my spine and the climaxes feel like Sibelius finding his 'holy grail' and sharing it with us.

The fourth movement starts cheerfully again as if nothing has happened during the previous majestic movement.
It has the typical forward propulsive energy Sibelius embeds in his works and it really feels like one is running towards light.
At the end it slows down to a sudden realisation that there is no end but the journey itself.

A truly amazing ending to a piece of art I will treasure for life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2015)

I too struggled with this symphony. I was attracted by the bleak opening, but couldn't get the shape and was distracted by the glock in the 4th movement. I'm not sure when all the pieces finally fell into place, but what a revelation when they did. I'm getting more out of this (and the 6th and 7th) than the more popular 5th.

I can't help feeling that there is another composer out there I've yet to discover who will give me as much pleasure as Sibelius...but at the moment, I can't leave him alone to find out!


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for your comments MacLeod,

His 5th I love wholeheartedly. All the movements are of such beauty, balanced out and perfect. It feels complete and resolute.

Contrary to this, the 4th, 6th and 7th symphonies are still enchanting and mysterious. There seems to be hidden secrets within that are difficult to grasp. 

I have written my feeling about the 5th and 6th, forwarded on this blog. 

His 7th symphony I cannot fully grasp yet, despite one whole year trying. It feels like being a unifying structure made up of different blocks. It is too enigmatic but I'll eventually write up my thoughts on that one too.

I feel like making a thread about the feelings felt when one finishes a list of composer's works. That lingering feeling of wanting one more symphony by Sibelius. 

However the journey from his first to his last symphony feels complete, as if all symphonies are part of one whole. 

Tapiola would be the coda to this journey, another remarkable piece that washes away any regrets, freeing one's soul.


----------

